# Headliner adhesives



## GreySheep (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive tried all spray glues and they all fail in the heat. Im just wondering if anybody has some high heat adhesive for a interior/ headliner. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

ive used the 3M stuff with good success. did you spray both surfaces, let it sit for a minute, then stick together?


----------



## GreySheep (Dec 13, 2010)

I sprayed the headliner itself. Not the material. It would of blead through


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

from my experience, it wont bleed through unless you hold the can too close to the material and spray too much, just like painting a car


----------



## GreySheep (Dec 13, 2010)

Well im thinking i need a thicker fabric and one that streaches more. But i need a better glue.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

Definitely some flexibility is very helpful


----------



## Jettaway (Jan 9, 2001)

You can get foam backed headliner fabric from yourautotrim.com

They also have it available in seude. If you get the foam backed fabric you will need to remove your old headliner fabric. 

Option 2 is to get your own suede fabric with some type of backing 50% cotton 50% polyester and install right over your oem headliner fabric. Depending on the fabric and how much stretch it has if any this can be a real pain. 

The strongest adhesive I have used that is DAP landau top and trim adhesive. You have to spray both headliner and fabric and let it get tacky then stick them together.


----------



## big65 (Apr 5, 2011)

Carpet stores carry spray on adhesives for outdoor carpeting and indoor carpeting on slab floors. This stuff sticks really well and is industrial strength so use sparingly.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

3M 90 adhesive spray = success


----------

